# Rechteckiger Teich, Anfänger im Teichbau braucht Hilfe



## icefighter (27. März 2017)

Guten Tag,
schon länger lese ich hier im Forum mit und versuche mir Ideen und Anregungen zu holen, ich habe mir auch schon einiges angelesen und einige Ideen wieder verworfen und neue gefasst.
Eine ungefähre Vorstellung habe ich nun wie mein Projekt aussehen soll. Daher habe ich gedacht ich eröffne mal einen eigenen Beitrag um möglicherweise bessere Hilfestellung zu bekommen.
Leider bin ich im Bereich Teichbau kompletter Neuling und bitte daher um Nachsicht, wenn ich etwas nicht beachtet habe..

Zum Projekt:
Letztes Jahr haben wir unseren Bungalow fertiggestellt und jetzt geht es dieses Jahr im Frühling, also quasi jetzt, an die Gartengestaltung.

Ich stelle mir vor an der Terrasse ein rechteckigen Teich zu bauen. Zuerst wollte ich nur ein reines Wasserbecken haben, aber mittlerweile bin ich auch ein Freund von einem "lebendigen" Teich geworden, sprich mit Fischen und einigen wenigen Pflanzen.

Dadurch, dass ich jetzt auf die Idee mit den Fischen gekommen bin, muss der Teich natürlich auch tiefer, als zuerst geplant.

Die Abmessungen sollten sich auf 1,50 x 4,00 x 0,80 belaufen.

Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage wie wird das am Besten und vor allem nicht kostspielig gebaut.

Im Fachhandel vor Ort wurde mir oft etwas über GFK Becken erzählt, allerdings sind diese ja nahezu unbezahlbar.

Dann habe ich sehr viel gelesen, dass man Betonieren soll mit Fundament und Schalsteinen. Klingt eigentlich nach einer sehr vernünftigen Variante.

Vergangenes Wochenende habe ich mit Freunden auf der Terrasse gesessen (u.A auch ein Tiefbauer dabei)  und wir haben gemeinsam überlegt wie man das Projekt angehen könnte.. Dabei ist er überzeugt, dass man kein Fundament betonieren muss, da der Boden extrem lehmig ist und damit stabil genug wäre. Ich habe allerdings irgendwie bedenken, dass es nicht halten würde, wenn man einfach ausschachtet und dann Folie einlegt.


Jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage: Wie würdet ihr ein solches Projekt angehen, bzw. wozu würdet Ihr mir raten?

Für jede Hilfe bin ich wirklich sehr dankbar, und bedanke mich im Voraus bei jedem der sich Zeit nimmt und sich Gedanken macht!
Beste Grüße
Dennis


Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## domserv (27. März 2017)

Warum rechteckig? Sieht so künstlich aus (ich weiß ein Teich ist immer künstlich). Ein lebendiger Teich sollte eher viele Pflanzen haben. Mit Fischen würde ich den Teich etwas größer und tiefer machen. Es sieht ja so aus als hättest du noch Platz um das ganze etwas größer zu gestalten. Warum sollte das mit der Folie nicht funktionieren?

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## icefighter (27. März 2017)

Hi, Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Ursprünglich war geplant ein kleines Wasserspiel in das Blumenbett (grüne Linie) zu integrieren, das sieht aber ein wenig "verloren" aus dann, also haben wir uns überlegt parallel zur Terrasse ein Wasserbecken, also ein formales Wasserbecken mit etwas "Wasserplätschern" zu installieren und daraus ist dann die Idee des etwas tieferen und größeren Wasserbecken geworden, da ein paar Fische sicher schön wären. 

Das Rechteckige passt halt ganz gut zum Rest des Hauses, da es recht moder und geradlinig eingerichtet/ gestaltet ist. Die geraden Linien finden sich halt überall wieder. 
Vielleicht erklärt das etwas, wieso ich ein rechteckiges Becken bevorzugen würde.

Eventuell hab ich mich etwas kompliziert ausgedrückt was das mit der Folie angeht. 
Es ging darum, dass einfach ausgeschachtet werden soll und dann nicht gemauert und betoniert werden soll, sondern einfach in das "ausgeschachtete Becken" Vlies und Folie eingelegt wird und oben dann mit Steinen und Schotter verkleidet wird.


----------



## tosa (27. März 2017)

da stellt sich immer die Frage was für Fische rein sollen!


----------



## Zacky (27. März 2017)

Hallo.

Was für Fische und wie viele sollen es denn werden? Koi sind nicht zu empfehlen, dazu ist das Becken zu klein.

Könntet ihr euch evtl. den Teich als kleinen Hochteich - vielleicht 50 cm über Pflasterung vorstellen?

Wenn ihr da schon so ambitioniert an die Sache gehen wollt, dass ihr das Becken evtl. auch mauern wollt - was ich durchaus sinnvoll finde - würde ich es entsprechend etwas größer gestalten. In der Breite vielleicht doch 2 m und dann die 4 m in der Länge, dazu evtl. als Hochteich, so dass ihr auf 1,20 m Gesamttiefe kommt. Die Schalsteine bedürfen nicht zwingend einem Fundament, wenn ihr festen gewachsenen Boden habt und so ist auch eine Betonbodenplatte nicht unbedingt nötig. Wenn das Becken mit Schalungssteinen gemauert ist, kommt noch dickes Vlies rein und dann die Folie darüber. Die Folie würde ich faltenfrei einkleben. Das kann man mit etwas Übung auch alleine oder man hat in der Nähe einen Dachdecker, denn die können so etwas meistens auch.

Eine kleine Filteranlage sollte schon eingeplant werden, mind. einen Oberflächenskimmer und dann kann man das Wasser ja über einen kleinen Wasserfall - schön eingebaut in eine Trockenmauer - wieder zurück pumpen.


----------



## mitch (27. März 2017)

Hallo Dennis,

hier mal was rechteckiges mit etwas Mauer















vorne zur Terrasse würde ich schon eine kleine Mauer machen (tieferer Bereich) und nach hinten flacher werden und dort die Pflanzen hin, dann hat man immer einen blick aufs wasser
das Pflanzbeet würde ich hinter dem Teich weglassen  (die rosen wären ja von den Teichpflnazen verdeckt  )






und dort findest du den Rest: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ich-baue-auch-einen-teich.15603/


----------



## icefighter (27. März 2017)

Hi,
besten Dank für die vielen Antworten!



tosa schrieb:


> da stellt sich immer die Frage was für Fische rein sollen!



Puuh, welche Fische habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, wobei ich mit Sicherheit nicht an Koi gedacht habe, das wäre mir dann doch eine Nummer zu groß... Daher wird es vermutlich auf ein paar Goldfische hinauslaufen oder etwas ähnliches. Wichtig ist mir natürlich, dass die Tiere auch überwintern können und ich keine Winterbleibe suchen muss.




Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn ihr da schon so ambitioniert an die Sache gehen wollt, dass ihr das Becken evtl. auch mauern wollt - was ich durchaus sinnvoll finde - würde ich es entsprechend etwas größer gestalten



Sagen wir mal so, ich wäre froh wenn ich ohne mauern auskommen würde 
Das mit der Art Hochteich habe ich auch schon überlegt, wenn gemauert werden müsste. Dann ist auch egal ob ich noch 2 Reihen oben drauf setze oder nicht.
Allerdings müsste ich hier ja ein Fundament setzen und die Schalsteine anschließend auch sauber verputzen und oben auf eine sauber Abdeckung aus Stein setzen. Da bewegen wir uns vermutlich in einem höheren Preissegment, welches ich zunächst gedacht habe zu umgehen...




Zacky schrieb:


> Eine kleine Filteranlage sollte schon eingeplant werden, mind. einen Oberflächenskimmer und dann kann man das Wasser ja über einen kleinen Wasserfall - schön eingebaut in eine Trockenmauer - wieder zurück pumpen.



Genau so habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Einen kleinen Wasserfall oder eine Art Quellstein aus dem das Wasser dann wieder zurückfließt.




mitch schrieb:


> vorne zur Terrasse würde ich schon eine kleine Mauer machen (tieferer Bereich) und nach hinten flacher werden und dort die Pflanzen hin, dann hat man immer einen blick aufs wasser



Vielen Dank für die Bilder! Also meinst du nur vorne eine kleine Mauer zum Abstützen und dann nach oben hin treppenförmig gehen?


mitch schrieb:


> das Pflanzbeet würde ich hinter dem Teich weglassen (die rosen wären ja von den Teichpflnazen verdeckt  )



Um das Pflanzbeet mit Stauden werde ich wohl nicht herumkommen.. Da spricht die Chefetage noch ein wenig mit...


Ich habe mal auf die schnelle im Internet gesucht was so ungefähr in die Richtung kommt, was ich mir vorgestellt habe, es muss jetzt nicht ganz so puristisch werden wie auf den Bildern:


----------



## mitch (27. März 2017)

icefighter schrieb:


> Da spricht die Chefetage noch ein wenig mit...



mit etwas überzeugungsarbeit ist vieles möglich.

 *==>* &  &   &  *==>* 


und du wilst ja nicht in 2 jahren wieder umbauen müssen (wenn das Teichsuchtfieber voll ausgebrochen ist )


----------



## Teich4You (27. März 2017)

Ich würde einfach mal mit Planzen anfangen.
Fische haben Anspruch.
Fische brauchen Filteranlagen.
Das Becken würde ich ebenerdig machen.
Modern und eckig kann man machen.
Ich würde direkt an der Terrasse auf jeden Fall Schalsteine nehmen, alleine wegen der Stabilität.
Folie rein, als Abschluss eine Schöne Platte oben drauf.
Brücke als Alternative.
1.000-1.500,- EUR würde ich einplanen, wenn es so wie auf den Bildern in der Art werden soll.
Wenn es wirklich ein richtig schmaler und sauber Abschluss oben am Rand sein soll, würde ich mir ein Becken anfertigen lassen, oder direkt vor Ort aus PE bauen lassen.
Pflanzenteiche können ruhig 50-80cm tief sein.
Für die Überwinterung von Fischen wäre das etwas wenig.


----------



## icefighter (27. März 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> mit etwas überzeugungsarbeit ist vieles möglich


Haha, ich werde mal vorsichtig anfragen ^^



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal mit Planzen anfangen.
> Fische haben Anspruch.
> Fische brauchen Filteranlagen.



Wenn ich schon par Pflanzen reinsetze, würde ich mich auch gern an ein paar Fischen erfreuen muss ich ehrlich gestehen. Da setze ich zwar keine Ansprüche, aber schön fände ich es dennoch. 

Wie tief muss man denn gehen damit es für Fische in Ordnung wäre? Ich hab immer gedacht 80cm wäre gerade ok für Fische.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich würde direkt an der Terrasse auf jeden Fall Schalsteine nehmen, alleine wegen der Stabilität.
> Folie rein, als Abschluss eine Schöne Platte oben drauf.



Also Fundament, Schalsteine drauf und mit Beton ausgießen oder reicht vernünftig verkleben?



Teich4You schrieb:


> 1.000-1.500,- EUR würde ich einplanen, wenn es so wie auf den Bildern in der Art werden soll.
> Wenn es wirklich ein richtig schmaler und sauber Abschluss oben am Rand sein soll, würde ich mir ein Becken anfertigen lassen, oder direkt vor Ort aus PE bauen lassen.



Also mit 1000€ hab ich letztlich auch schon gerechnet, je nachdem was man alles braucht. Hab allerdings gehofft, dass es tatsächlich auch ohne Steine machbar ist.


----------



## mitch (27. März 2017)

icefighter schrieb:


> Also Fundament, Schalsteine drauf und mit Beton ausgießen oder reicht vernünftig verkleben?


es gibt auch "Kellersteine", die sind meist auf einer Seite geschlossen, wenn die Mauer im Boden ist kann der wasserdruck nur auf das umgebende Erdreich wirken. 

Geht die Mauer weit über die Erde heraus ist schon eine etwas stabilere Bauweise anzuraten (ausgießen & moniereisen)

schau mal den thread vom Flo an ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...yous-teichdoku-vom-garten-zum-koiteich.46034/


----------



## DbSam (27. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich ein richtig schmaler und sauber Abschluss oben am Rand sein soll, würde ich mir ein Becken anfertigen lassen, oder direkt vor Ort aus PE bauen lassen.


Hier würde ich ganz kräftig widersprechen wollen. 
Man bekommt man eine schmale saubere Abschlusskante, wenn Edelstahlschienen an die obere Steinreihe/Ringanker geschraubt werden und an diesen die Folie angeschweißt wird. Damit erreicht man ein Aussehen wie auf dem ersten verlinkten Bild oder auch zu sehen bei dem Pool von @blackbird.
 

Wer es nicht so gerade mag, kann ein solches Ufer bestens mit überhängenden Steine, Wurzeln, etc. tarnen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (27. März 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hier würde ich ganz kräftig widersprechen wollen.


Das ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache das es mit PE auch geht.


----------



## DbSam (27. März 2017)

Dann schreib es doch auch so.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Fische brauchen Filteranlagen.


Stimmt nicht.


Glaube kaum das Goldelrizen einen Filter brauchen. Was anderes, wie diese oder Regenbogenelritzen würde ich auch nicht einsetzen. Findest du hier im Lexikon.


Tiefe sollte eher unter 1m gehen.  

Bei deinem Lehmboden würde ich das Becken breiter machen. Erst alles auf eine Tiefe senkrecht von so 60 cm ausheben. Dann in der Mitte noch mal eine weitere Stufe auf 1,2 m.
Durch die Abstufung ist die Lehmwand nicht so steil. Sondern immer nur so 60 cm. Breit würde ich die umlaufende Stufe so 50 cm machen. Da lassen Sich dann zum Beispiel
eckige Mörtelkübel auf die Stufe stellen, in welchen dann Pflanzen gesetzt werden können. Je voller der Kübel gefüllt wird, desto weniger Wasserstand. Bei einem nicht so vollen Kübel bleibt eine Kante, aus der auch wandernde Pflanzen nicht ausbrechen.

Bei einer Länge von 4 m würde ich nach dem Goldenen Schnitt eine Breite von 2,5 m wählen (2,472m). Bei einer umlaufenden Stufe von so 50 cm würde das einen Tiefbereich von 1,5 m Breite ergeben. Das sollte für __ Kleinfische ausreichen. Bei einer vernünftigen Bepflanzung brauchst du für diese auch keinen Filter.


----------



## Mille (28. März 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich denke das kommt Deiner Planung schon recht nahe
Kosten keine 600 Euronen, natürlich ohne Technik
Maße 2 x 3,5 x 1,2 m  ca. 5000 ltr.
15er Kellerwandsteine 2. Wahl ( 0,89 € ), Fundament  25er Gehwegplatten ( alte ) mit bissel Beton.


Gruß Micha


----------



## Hoggi1977 (4. Juli 2017)

Hallöle !

Erstmal einen Gruß nach Mechernich, ist ja quasi nebenan 
Was ist denn nun aus dem Projekt geworden ? Es hat sich lange nichts mehr hier getan .....

Gruß aus Hostel 

Hoggi


----------



## domserv (5. Juli 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.
> 
> 
> Glaube kaum das Goldelrizen einen Filter brauchen. Was anderes, wie diese oder Regenbogenelritzen würde ich auch nicht einsetzen. Findest du hier im Lexikon......



Warum nur diese? Was ist mit __ Moderlieschen und/oder Bitterlingen (ich weiß,die brauchen Muschel)? Ich dachte immer Regenbogenelritzen brauchen fließendes bzw. bewegtes Wasser?

Gruß
jimi


----------



## Limnos (5. Juli 2017)

Hi

Mauern wäre gar nicht so schlecht, allerdings sollten die Bodenplatte sowie oberen 20-25 cm aus armiertem Beton ausgeführt werden, da hier der Eisdruck das Mauerwerk sprengen könnte. In diesen Betonring könnte man gleich Haken mit einbauen, um Blumenkästen für die Randbepflanzung einhängen zu können. Das Ganze müsste noch verputzt werden mit einem Mörtel, dem man ein Dichtungsmittel beigefügt hat. Sollte es dann immer noch nicht 100% dicht sein, kann man die Flächen zuerst mit einer Mischung Silolack/ Verdünner 1 : 1, danach mit unverdünntem Silolack (Landhandel) gestrichen werden. Mindestens ein Woche trocknen und auslüften lassen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juli 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> Warum nur diese? Was ist mit __ Moderlieschen und/oder Bitterlingen (ich weiß,die brauchen Muschel)?


Die gehen natürlich auch oder Gründlinge oder gar Rundschwanzmacropoden und weitere __ Kleinfische.

Bei 5000 Liter ist es auch möglich einige wenige Goldfische zu halten das Problem ist nur das diese verhältnis mäßig groß werden und sich sehr stark vermehren. Das machen einige Kleinfische auch. Nur, bis da braucht es schon einige um da ein paar Kilo Gewicht zusammen zu bekommen.


----------

